# Dyno Ultra Glide



## mickeyc (Feb 26, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bid/4908809689.html

Couldn't find much about this maker.  Don't think they are still around.  Neat looking bike.

Mike


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 27, 2015)

"Vintage" means different things to different people, this is more "old school". Dyno was  a SoCal BMX co bought by GT, eventually moved into the cruiser market. Operated 1982-2012 per 'net story: http://www.23mag.com/com/dyno/dyno.htm.


----------

